# Problème stockage iPod classic 80Go



## julz (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous! 

Voilà j'ai un sérieux problème sur mon iPod classic 80 Go. Quand je met des musiques tout va bien mais dès que je dépasse environ 1.24 Go iTunes se bloque, et quand je débranche liPod iTunes se débloque, l'iPod redémare, et voilà les musiques au delà de 1,24 Go n'ont pas été ajoutés! 

J'ai tout essayé sans résultats  Donc si quelqu'un a eu un problème similaire ou a une solution je suis preneur!

Et il n'est plus sous garantit!


Merci!


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Si ça bloque toujours à 1,24Go pendant la synchronisation, c'est peut-être un fichier audio corrompu qu'iTunes n'arrive pas à synchroniser sur ton iPod.

Ça met déjà arriver qu'iTunes se plante (quand je tournais sur Windows) parce q'un morceau que j'ai (illégalement) téléchargé ne soit pas reconnu ...

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## julz (2 Décembre 2010)

Ba j'ai fait la même avec un autre ordi et ça bloque toujours au même point...


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Décembre 2010)

Dans ce cas, ça doit être ton iPod qui a un problème ... 
Je crains que ce soit le disque dur de ton iPod qui ait rendu l'âme 

Essaie tout de même de restaurer l'iPod via iTunes, si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, contact le SAV d'Apple (il te précisera les mal-fonctionnements de ton appareil).

Si c'est un dysfonctionnement du disque dur, tu peux toujours en racheter un sur internet et faire le changement toi même, je te le déconseille si tu n'es pas bricoleur. Tu trouveras des tuto sur le web.


----------



## julz (10 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses! étant bricoleur je vais voir pour changer le disque dur ^^


----------



## PHILAC (31 Janvier 2011)

julz a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses! étant bricoleur je vais voir pour changer le disque dur ^^



J'espere que tu n'a rien cassé car ta solution est peut être là: http://www.iaddict.fr/forum/discussion-32529.htm#215574


----------

